# Meat side up or down?



## john weeks (Dec 7, 2015)

Going to smoke some ribs tomorrow.  Which is better?  Smoking the meaty side up or down?  Or do you turn it during the smoking process?  If so, how frequently?


----------



## smokingearl (Dec 7, 2015)

Meat side up. Don't turn it over at all.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 7, 2015)

Meat side up unless I hang them in the smoker.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Dec 7, 2015)

:yeahthat: times 3.   Once the ribs go in, I dont open the smoker till its time to take them out since I dont foil.
Smoke it up.
William


----------



## maple sticks (Dec 7, 2015)

Meat side up till foil time, then meat side down.


----------



## ibbones (Dec 7, 2015)

hamrhead1971 said:


> times 3. Once the ribs go in, I dont open the smoker till its time to take them out since I dont foil.
> Smoke it up.
> William


That's the way I do'em also.  Really good.


----------



## john weeks (Dec 8, 2015)

Cool. Thanks guys. They'll be hitting the smoke within an hour.


----------



## john weeks (Dec 8, 2015)

I have a MES. How many times do you recommend adding chips in a 6 to 7 hour cook cycle?


----------



## john weeks (Dec 9, 2015)

Ribs came out great.  Thanks for the tips. I kept the smoker shut up for the entire process. Meat side up of course. The meat came right off of the bone and was incredibly moist and tender.


----------

